# Gas bottle size for mobile unit



## thesmartcoffeeco (May 5, 2020)

having an LPG machine installed into our renovated smart car next week and trying to do some calculations but in a pickle!

Could anyone help advise what size gas they use and how long the it lasts? for example how many coffees can you sell per certain size of gas canister?

tight on space so trying to see what will work best

thanks!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Get the largest you can fit in. As they get larger they become cheaper.

Please do make sure you speak to someone who is gas safe registered and take proper advice though.

As for cups per canister that is impossible to say. It depends how long the machine is sat idle at low flame, your throughput of customers and what drinks they have. An espresso will use a lot less energy than pulling through 10oz of hot water for an americano.

I did an event last year over the Christmas period where I was serving from 10-5 for 3 days solid literally without a pause and I didn't even use half an 11kg if that is any use to you.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Budget for 1kg a day and you wont be miles out at that


----------

